# The Turbo RDA (Cloud Chaser) - What you think?



## Guunie (3/2/15)

Hey Guys,

Just saw this...what do you guys think?

I'm still trying to decide if this is maybe taking it a bit too far?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll (3/2/15)

Guunie said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just saw this...what do you guys think?
> 
> I'm still trying to decide if this is maybe taking it a bit too far?






Ha ha ha ha!
Is it wrong that I want one? Just for the irritating noise?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Guunie (3/2/15)

Not at all...I'm sure it will be shunned at cloud chasing comps


----------



## zadiac (3/2/15)

For an all day vape? No. That noice will irritate the crap out of me. For cloud chasing comps? Definitely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frank Zef (3/2/15)

How long till we mount a RBA to the business end of a hair dryer?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (3/2/15)

does the fan actually help?
i dont think it does, your sucking on it, there is no way that little fan is going to blow MORE vape into your lung than what your are already inhaling....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dr Phil (3/2/15)

Hahah sounds like a high speed turbo in a car

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (3/2/15)

Where do we put the NOS and injectors? lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ET (3/2/15)

lol, cloud comp with those will sound like a bunch of asthmatic old people gathering

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr Phil (3/2/15)

Or sound like an F1 race


----------



## Riddle (3/2/15)

The sound is a bit loud. But if the vape is good who cares?

.... Besides my wife that will probably kick me out of the house at night for making a noise while vaping.


----------



## Guunie (3/2/15)

Lol...would love to get a decibel rating on this atty!


----------



## Guunie (3/2/15)

What's next luminescent vape flavours....actually...hmmmm


----------



## Silver (5/2/15)

Lol, short n sweet
Crazy stuff


----------



## kimbo (5/2/15)

hahahahha .. you will be the center of attention at the little school bring your parent day


----------



## ZeeZi169 (5/2/15)

it looks like an awesome device. i want 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/2/15)

LOL so ridiculous. I could not vape that in public. But I am sure for cloud chasing at home its a beast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (5/2/15)

looks good, just seen it on rip's and checked out two other reviews, sounds like it does actually help, will probably know when rip does his full review... but one thing they all agree on, it cools down your super low builds, so the vapor does not burn down to your a-hole, lol

So I guess even that could help, hehe


----------



## Alex (5/2/15)

It's actually a brilliant concept, also perfect solution for coiling things down after.


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (5/2/15)

Vaping with twisted 420 on the Turbo RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/15)

Rip's proper review!


----------



## Silver (2/3/15)

Lol, very innovative
Soon they will power that fan and you wont need to pull, just press the button. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (2/3/15)

Surely anyone with the most elementary understanding of how a turbo works would know that this is a fail. 

At best it's a whistle with a cooling fan. 

Reminds me of those silly fuel saving "turbo" fans that you connect to your induction pipe. More than anything, it inhibited your air intake.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/3/15)

What this will do is setup a cyclone kind of effect airflow in the atty itself which is what they tried to do with the Mutation and Doge V2 using the staggered stacked airholes.


----------

